# Can someone guide me about what's this discoloring on my budgies feather?



## Meenakshi (Jul 25, 2021)

Also, please guide me on feathers growth, diet and home treatment.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

The feathers around the vent are soiled most likely due to the loose droppings. The droppings on the cage floor do not look normal, what are you feeding the bird?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being

I agree with Cody. 
How long has the budgie had a soiled vent and loose droppings?
Have you had the budgie seen by an Avian Veterinarian?
Avian Association of Veterinarians

A Healthy Diet for your Budgie
Quality Seed Mix
CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses
Safe Foods for Budgies
The Truth about GRIT

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.
SITE GUIDELINES
List of Stickies
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies!
FAQ
Articles
Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense
Avian First Aid
Quarantine IS Necessary!
A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old
Tips For Discouraging Breeding
Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies
Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads
Cage sizes.
Essentials to a Great Cage
Dangers to Pet Birds
Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums!

I agree with Cody and FaeryBee, they’ve given you excellent advice. It’s best to get this little one seen by an avian vet to determine the cause of the problem.

Meanwhile, you’ve come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! Please be sure to have a look around the forums’ many budgie articles and “stickies”, included above, to ensure you’re up to date on everything. If you have questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we’d love to help.

Best wishes with your budgies!

Cheers! 👋


----------

